# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Học làm giàu >  Tư vấn đánh lô đề online! ghilode.com đánh đề online bảo mật hàng đầu tại miền nam

## vuducvip

Tư vấn đánh đề online toàn tập
Yêu cầu đánh đề online đề
- Phải có niềm đam mê đánh đề online đề lớn và ước mơ đạt tới đẳng cấp Thần Lô Đề, Thần Đề (cái này rất quan trọng đấy).
- Phải có tính kiên trì, bền bỉ khi chơi đánh đề online đề vì có thể bạn “kết” 1 con đánh đề online đề gần 1 tháng, vừa bỏ buổi sáng thì buổi tối nó về. Đau ko ? (những tay nghiệp dư hay mắc sai lầm này).
- Phải thường xuyên la cà quán xá, trà đá, bia hơi… để có thêm kinh nghiệm soi đánh đề online đề của các bậc tiền bối đi trước !
- Phải thường xuyên theo dõi bảng kết quả Xổ số, liên tục cập nhật những Bí kíp Soi đánh đề online đề mới nhất.
- Phải dũng cảm vì có thể biết là móm mà... vẫn cứ phang đánh đề online đề như thường. (còn non lắm!)
- Đừng chần chừ, Đừng do dự, Kết là phang đánh đề online đề !
- Trượt đánh đề online đề không nản, Trúng đánh đề online đề không kiêu !
- Bình tình tự tin không cay cú, Âm thầm soi lại đánh đề online đề phang con sau !
- Ăn tranh thủ, Ngủ khẩn trương, Học hành bình thường, Soi đánh đề online đề là chính !
- Soi, soi nữa, soi mãi… trượt đánh đề online đề thì soi lại !
Kinh nghiệm kể từ khi quay xổ số liên tỉnh:
Phương pháp đánh đề online tảng băng này tuy hơi nhiều số để lựa chọn nhưng cũng có cái thú vị riêng của nó. Đặc biệt người đang bị vận đen ám ảnh mà run tay, không tự tin thì áp dụng Phương pháp đánh đề online này giải đen là tốt nhất. Hạch toán cụ thể nhé:
Đầu tư: 70 số đề x 10k/số x80% = 560k; Thu về 700k; lãi 140k đủ tiền hút thuốc Vinataba đó 
Sau khi có 1 loạt những con đề như trên , phối hợp Phương pháp đánh đề online "3 cây", Phương pháp đánh đề online "Ma trận bắt bộ số", Phương pháp đánh đề online "chạm cầu" để chúng ta loại bớt những con đề không cần thiết và sẽ tập trung vào 1 số con nhất định để đầu tư.
Một số bộ số và PP óanh đề dàn:
1. Sát kép
Bộ số "sát kép" (hiệu đề = 1) gồm 18 số:
010, 121, 232, 343, 454, 565, 676, 787, 898
Tuy nhiên mình thường óanh thêm cả 090 nữa.
Đề "sát kép" óanh trên cơ sở đề ngày hôm trước về "kép" (Kép bằng, kép lệch hoặc kép âm):
Chuẩn nhất là vào thời gian tháng 5,6,7. Nếu là tháng 8,9 thi cứ cộng thêm vào 1 ngày,giả sử là thứ 2,3: thì lại đánh 68-86
thứ 4,5: 23-32
thứ 6: 02-20
thứ 7-Cn: 61-71...
Nếu theo công thức đánh gấp thếp thì nều bạn đầu tư vào khoảng 30tr là đủ để đánh rồi. Không tin có thể kiểm chứng bằng cách xem kết quả xổ số xem tôi nói có đúng không? theo thống kế và nghiên cứu của tôi 10 năm nay cho thấy rằng, xác suất để con đánh đề online rơi về rất cao: Chỉ khoảng 3-5 ngày, cá biệt có thời kỳ đen lắm thì cũng khoảng 7 ngày là cùng. Tôi xin lấy ví dụ để CM rằng nếu bạn đánh như vậy bạn sẽ không thua:
Giả sử bạn đánh kiên trì theo con đánh đề online rơi trong vòng 7 ngày nó mới ra: bắt đầu bằng 100nghìn
- 100 + 200 + 400 + 800 + 1.600 + 3.200 = 6.300 - >> tương đương số tiền bạn đánh trong 7 ngày
- Giả sử ngày thứ 7 bạn trúng: 3.200 = 160 điểm x 70 = 11.200 nghìn - trừ đi 6.300 gốc bạn vẫn có lãi to.
Lưu ý: Đánh đề online này chỉ có hiệu quả khi bạn phải đánh đúng công thức (phải kiên trì), không được thay đổi bằng cách đánh con khác ngoài đánh đề online rơi (nếu gặp cầu đen bạn sẽ chết không có chỗ chôn đâu) (công thức đánh gấp thếp theo hình thức bàn cờ 64 ô và 1 hạt thóc chắc ai cũng hiểu - chết rất nhanh)
Tôi đảm bảo rằng xác suất thắng là 100%. Hình thức này nếu áp dụng cho người nhiều tiền sẽ không phù hợp bởi vì có nhiều tiền rồi đánh kiểu này sẽ rất khó chịu vì phải đợi chờ...
Tôi chỉ muốn chia sẻ chút kinh nghiệm đánh đề online này để dành cho những anh em nào ham mê cờ bạc mà muốn gỡ lại thì hãy kiên trì áp dụng cách đánh của tôi thì sẽ đảm bảo 100% thắng.
2. Loại trừ T2 và T3 lo de online
VD: ĐB tuần từ 14->20 ta có KQ của T2 và T3 là 11 và 06, như vậy là còn lại 2 3 4 5 7 8 9 ghép vào đánh đề online như sau
232 242 252 đánh đề online 272 282 292
343 353 373 đánh đề online 383 393
454 đánh đề online 474 484 494
575 585 595 lo de online
787 đánh đề online 797 898
như vậy KQ trong tuần đó đánh đề online có 83 48 và 28 lo de online
Đầu tiên hãy chuẩn bị số tiền làm vốn: khoảng 30tr
Bắt đầu đánh một con đánh đề online từ ngày thứ nhất với 100 nghìn --->> tương đương 5 điểm. Cứ như thế đánh gấp 2 lần vào ngày tiếp theo.
Nhưng quan trọng là đánh con gì và đánh như thế nào để thắng? Ở đầy tôi xin được chỉ ra một quy luật mà tôi đã nghiên cứu được sau 10 năm áp dụng: Đánh loto rơi (tức là hôm trước ĐB về con gì thì hôm sau đánh đánh đề online con đó): Theo thống kê của tôi xác suất trúng con đánh đề online rơi là khoảng 3-5 ngày là nó về một lần (chưa kể có những lần nó về liên tục 3-4 ngày liền)
chỗ chơi lô đề online tỷ lệ cao chỉ có tại ghilode .com, lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, ghilode danh de uy tin nhat, ghilode lo de, web choi lo de uy tin nhat, lo de uy tin, web danh lo de uy tin, danh lode online, trang web nao chơi số đề uy tín an toan, đánh lô đề trên trang nào uy tín nhất, cach choi xsmb, lô đề nào uy tín nhất, đánh lô đề trực tuyến, trang lo de online, choi de online o trang nao uy tin, xin web ghi lo de truc tuyen, danh de online web nao uy tin nhat, choi de truc tuyen, ghilode .com, website choi lo online uy tin nhat, tim dia chi xin so danh lo de, trangghilodeuytin, cac trang web choi so de uy tin, danhlodeonline, trang web choi lo de online, trang lode online uy tin, danh lo de online uy tin, site lo de nao uy tin 2017, trang web nao ghi lo de uy tin , choi lodeonline, web danh lo online, web nao ghi lo de uy tin, trang lo de nao uy tin nhat, các trang web choi lode online uy tín, trang web đánh lô online, web ghi lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, danhdeonline uy tin, tim web ghi lo de, trang web ghi lo moi nhat, cac trang web danh lo de, web ghi lo de online moi nhat, trang web danh lo de uy tin nhat viet nam, web lode uy tin, trang web lode an cao nhat, lode uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin nhat, dia chi lo de online uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin, trang lode online moi nhat, nhung trang web choi lo de uy tin, trang web lo de uy tin nhat, đánh đề trang web nào uy tín nhất, nhung trang danh lo de uy nhat, web ghi lo de online uy tin, web lode uy tin hien nay, choi lo de online uy tin, trang web choi lo de uy tin, web ghi lo de mien trung uy tin, trang web choi lo de online uytin nhat, cac trang web ghi lo de online, trang web lode online, choi lo de uy tin, nhung web lo de uy tin, lo de uy tin online , trang lo de uy tinh nhat, trang web ghi de online uy tin nhat, ghilode uy tin, trang ghilode danh lo uy tin nhat, ghi lo de online o trang web nao uy tin nhat, danh lo truc tuyen uy tin nhat, danh de truc tuyen, danh de online uy tin !

----------

